# Heating the cabin with heat exchanger



## makem (Nov 4, 2012)

Hi,
I think I have a heat exchanger as part of the alde system,there is a switch on the right hand side low down on the passenger seat could this be to heat up the cabin area whilst driving and are there any do,s and don,ts I really don't understand the system and do you need water in the system to run it,
All at sea


----------



## nordasen (Jun 25, 2012)

The switch if an electrical one is to start the circulation pump for the circulation of the engine cooling water thru the heat exchanger/engine when pre-heating the engine from the habitation gas heating system when on stand still (engine off) and cold wheather. There should also be a shut off valve for opening/closing water from habitation heating system. This valve is to be normally open.
For using the heat exchanger to warm the habitation from the engine when running, the switch is to be in off position and the habitation gas heating system to be in ON position and thermostat set to temperature as per your liking. The habitation system circulation pump will circulate the water in the habitation system thru the heat exchanger and habitation will be warmed up from the running engine. There will be little or no gas consumption as the water will circulate in habitation system when circulation pump starts initsiated by the habitation thermostat setting.
As alternative you can have the gas heating system set to OFF but set the habitation circulation pump to continous operation. This way you can only control the habitation temperature by adjusting heat controller in the car dasch board. Hope this explination is understandable.


----------



## makem (Nov 4, 2012)

Hi thanks for your reply, 
I am not sure whether I have a heat exchanger as such or not. I am attaching 2 picture one shows a Truma Multivent switch which is located on the right side of the passenger seat which has a switch that operate a fan which is located under the same seat, the other is a top view picture showing what we think is a heat exchanger which is next to the Alde Boiler and is about the size of a paperback book. 
Could you please advise if the function of these 2 components.
Thanks for your feed back.


----------



## nordasen (Jun 25, 2012)

The switch shown is to operate the fan to circulate warm air from a radiator that should be in the area of the fan under the seat.
The lower picture show the heat exchanger which is the small booklet size thing near the Alde boiler. You can also see the shut off valve described earlier in my previous answer. it is the valve visible in the upper left side of the lower picture. Tha valve is now in closed position why the water from the habitation heating systen can't circulate thru the heat exchanger. If there is a separate circulation pump for circulating the engine coolant water thru the heat exchanger at engine stand still for pre-warming engine when cold weather, tha pump should be located near the heat exchanger. It is not possible to see such pump at the picture, why it might be so that with this system you can only use the heatexchanger for heating the habitation area when engine is running. 
The shut off valve is now closed to prevent heating habitation area from engine when the weather is warm. Can be too hot in the habitation.


----------



## makem (Nov 4, 2012)

*Control panel*

Thank you once again for your reply, just one more point what do I set the control panel to I'll get the hang of it yet.


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

On my control panel I simply set the heating for the temperature that I want the hab area to be. The heat exchanger does the rest. I also make sure that the option to heat by gas is off.


----------



## nordasen (Jun 25, 2012)

The control board for habitation gas heating system to be in ON position selection for gas operation and thermostat set to temperature as per your liking. 
As alternative you can have the control board set for gas heating system OFF but with the setting for the habitation circulation pump set to continous operation. 

For setting of circulation pump continius operation you have to enter the lowe menu in the control board. Please read how to do this in the instruction manual for ALDE control unit. Manouver in the lower menu until you see the picture below PE/ ON and PE/OFF, which is the setting on/off for the circulation pump contiuis operation.


----------



## nordasen (Jun 25, 2012)

peribro said:


> On my control panel I simply set the heating for the temperature that I want the hab area to be. The heat exchanger does the rest. I also make sure that the option to heat by gas is off.


That is correct, as long as the circulation pump is working. Using the heat exchanger it is a must to have the habitation circulation pump to operate, either initiated by the thermostat or set to continous operation in the control board menue.


----------



## makem (Nov 4, 2012)

*Alde 3000*

Hi, I think I have a different model I have the 3000 not the 3010 that may explain why I did not recognise the diagram in your answer
Thank you.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Alde heat exchanger*



peribro said:


> On my control panel I simply set the heating for the temperature that I want the hab area to be. The heat exchanger does the rest. I also make sure that the option to heat by gas is off.


Hi

Same as the above....

Gas off
electric off
Thetmostat - higher than the ambient temperature.

Start engine and go, the radiators soon get warm. With hot water in the boiler, you get hot water provided too. You doo not need water in the Alde boiler to operate it - that applies to our 3010 model.

I wrote a wee article about the heat thing available here

I really like the idea of free hot water!

Russell


----------



## Christine600 (Jan 20, 2011)

Do you close the heat exchanger in the summer or just keep the thermostat down?


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

I don't shut it off as I still want hot water but yes, I turn the thermostat down although of course that isn't strictly necessary as the thermostat will only call for heat if the hab area temperature is below the temperature the thermostat is set at.


----------



## Christine600 (Jan 20, 2011)

But wouldn't this heat up all the ALDE piping to reach the hot water boiler and make it even hotter in the MH in the summer?

I guess I could try this myself on my next trip...


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

The only pipe(s) that will heat up are between the engine and the heat exchanger and the heat exchanger and the boiler. They will obviously only heat up when the engine is running and I guess it depends on the routing of the pipes as to whether they increase the heat in the hab area - my pipes do not run through the hab area so the effect would be minimal.


----------

